# prayer needed



## BSBrown12 (Jan 23, 2012)

Me and wife have not seen eye to eye lately but I am still very much in love with her.  I love our big family.  She told me this morning that she has been ill because she was completely miserable with me and did not know what she wanted.  She is my best friend and the best women I know.  Please pray for my family


----------



## CAL90 (Jan 23, 2012)

Prayers sent for the family


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 23, 2012)

My Prayers are added for y'all!


----------



## speedcop (Jan 23, 2012)

praying for you both


----------



## Dog Hunter (Jan 23, 2012)

You got them.  Talk to each other.  Go see someone and talk things though.  Fight for your marriage.  Wish you the best of luck and my God been with you.

Lastly, if The Good Lord is not in your life and marriage, find a church and start going.  Turn this over to God and ask for his guidance each step of the way.


----------



## HOG-HEAD (Jan 23, 2012)

praying for you friend , and all fathers and husbands


----------



## Inthegarge (Jan 23, 2012)

Praying for you and your family..................................


----------



## Ole Crip (Jan 23, 2012)

I feel you bud my wife and I were on the verge of splitting up. We just couldn't see eye to eye on anything. I left for a few days just to clear my head all I could think about was my kids and my life without them in it everyday. So I came home but we were still missing something after a week or so she left and stayed gone all night long. While she was gone my kids and I were here at the house and I started thinking about how much I loved her and what my family meant to me. Lets start from the beginning. My wife and I married 8 years ago I knew she was the one God put her in my life at the right time. She had 2 girls 5 and 9 and I had no children. Well we had our son Grayson and adopted our son Desmond we were happy we served God our community and our church. 5 years went by and we hardly ever argued and the boooom I got hurt. Everything I knew or could do was a thing of the past. Surgery after surgery after surgery things started falling apart I could no longer work our oldest daughter moved in with her dad in Washington state she had quit on us but most important I had quit I quit going to church I was not focused on my family or my church family most of all I stopped on God. Well 2 and a half years later boooom again my wife and I are splitting up. Back to the top of the page the night my wife left I was miserable I was trying to figure out how I was going to fix what is broken. Yeah right me fix it I have done enough damage that is all I could think about then my phone rang it was my aunt she said Emerson I have something I fill like I need to share with you. I was like ok I haven't talked to my aunt in a couple of years. She started reading the book of Job to me. I was torn I knew that God had not given up on me I had given up on him I had let satan take hold of me and destroy my life. Well I got up the next morning and my wife she was sitting in the livingroom drinking some coffee. I did not speak to her I did not know what to say at that time. I fixed a cup of coffee went into my kids bedroom got them up put them in the shower and got them ready for Church. While I was getting ready so was my wife. I told the kids to go get in the truck we were going to Church. My wife said to me can I come with you or do I need to drive. I told her do what you want. On the way to church we stopped to eat as a family. When we got to church we sat down and low and behold God is speaking to us directly through our pastor. After Church we came home and we talked in private we came to the conclusion that we are stupid. We have both put God on the back burner we talked about the changes in my life and the loss in hers our daughter whom we had hardly spoken to in 11/2 years. Our daughter hated us it was to much for us both to bare.Between our daughter and my disability we gave up on God and we slowly drifted apart. We both agreed we would no longer live without God. Then BOOOOOOM our daughter calls and says I want to come back home. Thankyou God I guess what I am trying to say Anything can happen with God. If you need counseling turn to God he will be thete even when you think he isn't. God is the key to all things with God in your lives there can only be happiness. I will pray for you and your wife that you two will find happiness through him.


----------



## Jasper (Jan 24, 2012)

Prayers sent!


----------



## HawgWild23 (Jan 24, 2012)

"Lastly, if The Good Lord is not in your life and marriage, find a church and start going. Turn this over to God and ask for his guidance each step of the way."

prayer sent. Ole Crip amen.

  My Sunday school teacher told me one time. Its like a triangle /\ (the bottom of the triangle) when your not close to GOD you and your wife are not close to each other either. (the top of the triangle) The closer you get to GOD the closer you and your wife will get to each other.


----------



## HawgWild23 (Jan 24, 2012)

And if you need a good church you can check out  http://thebaptisttabernacle.com/


----------



## hunter63john (Jan 24, 2012)

Prayers sent for your family


----------



## Ole Crip (Jan 24, 2012)

You think you would be up for church sunday bud. Let me know I am just a stones throw away if you need anything.


----------



## Sargent (Jan 24, 2012)

Sent. Hang in there and heed the advice given by these folks.


----------



## fredw (Jan 24, 2012)

My prayers for you and the family are added.

Ole Crip, that's a great testimony!


----------



## 100hunter (Jan 24, 2012)

Sounds like you're in the right place.  You still love and you still believe.  God recognizes effort and rewards patience.  Just remember that sometimes its not up to you.  Time will reveal his plan.  My prayers go out to you and your family.


----------



## BSBrown12 (Feb 3, 2012)

Thank you for you prayers, crip I would go with you but they just started a new series at our church and we don't want miss one of the sermons but your allways welcome to come along if yall would.


----------



## Dog Hunter (Feb 3, 2012)

BSBrown12 said:


> Thank you for you prayers, crip I would go with you but they just started a new series at our church and we don't want miss one of the sermons but your allways welcome to come along if yall would.



our and we.  Good words.


----------



## mtnwoman (Feb 7, 2012)

Prayers going up for you!! Asking for mercy and peace on your part...and joy on your wife's part.

It's just a test.....God wants us to stay married and will provide you a tool/weapon for the 'goliath' that stands in front of you! Pray scripture...God's word will not return void...and I will do the same for you and her!


----------



## Ronnie T (Feb 9, 2012)

Bro Brown, you in my prayers.
Personally, thank you all very much.
I feel better.


----------



## southernwhitetailMD (Feb 13, 2012)

keeping you and your family in my prayers! God will see you through this!


----------



## sniper22 (Feb 17, 2012)

Put your faith in the Lord and let him take care of your family. Good luck and GOD bless you. Prayers lifted


----------

